# Relocating to SC



## the hammer (Mar 11, 2015)

Up by where they held the Classic. Wife and me. She's got family there. I got me, boat and tackle. No real time frame except sale of our current abode.


----------



## Jim (Mar 11, 2015)

coming with you! I'm done with the northeast weather.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Mar 11, 2015)

Lake Hartwell is on the SC/GA boundary. Lake's Keeowee, Jocassee, Richard B. Russell, Strom Thurmond, are all nearby.

I lived in Central, SC while in Grad School at Clemson University. Pretty part of the world


----------



## overboard (Mar 11, 2015)

I have a buddy that took pension and moved from PA to SC about 2 yrs. ago. He's not sorry at all that he moved out of one of the keep raising taxes on everything states, and is quite content down there.


----------



## bulrid8 (Mar 17, 2015)

Some great lakes and fishing around the upstate of SC. Great area to live, if you like the outdoors.


----------



## Moedaddy (Apr 9, 2015)

Congrats!!! They got some good hunting and fishing there


----------

